# Laparoscopic appendectomy and cholecystectomy



## jan g (Dec 1, 2011)

Patient came in for Lap Appy  as the main procedure, with no mention of gallbladder problems.  When they got in there they discovered that the gallbladder was inflamed, in close proximity to the appendix, distended, discolored, and adhesed, so he also removed the gallbladder.  Usually it's the appendix that is incidential, but in this case it is the gallbladder.  How do I charge for that?  The lap chole has the higher RVU, so do I just go ahead with 47562 and 44970.59?


----------



## syllingk (Dec 1, 2011)

They didn't do a cholangiogram?

I would bill a 47562, 44955


----------

